# towing a log splitter



## jeff1632004 (Jan 8, 2008)

how fast can you tow a log splitter. Or how fast have some of you guys gone while towing one.


----------



## VelvetFoot (Jan 8, 2008)

If I had to tow mine any distance, I would put it on a utility trailer.


----------



## beerman6 (Jan 8, 2008)

yep


----------



## infomet (Jan 8, 2008)

My old Vermeer has car wheels/tires, nice long axle.
I've never had it over 75.


----------



## triptester (Jan 8, 2008)

Most log splitters should be towed at low speeds only unless they have some sort a suspension.
Spindle and hub manufacturers de-rate their products by as much as 50% when used without springs.
I have seen two splitters that had lost wheels.Both had car spindle ,hubs, and tires but no suspension. The spindles and bearings got beat to hell.
If the spindles are welded to a combination axle/tank cracks can develop causing oil leaks.


----------



## coppermouse (Jan 8, 2008)

Maybe I have been bad, but I have towed it on the freeway at the speed limit


----------



## Wood Scrounge (Jan 8, 2008)

160 MPH 

I don't like to go over 35 but I have done 55-60, but felt bad about it


----------



## allthegross (Jan 8, 2008)

i have towed mine around town but put it on a utility trailer to go any distance

pic attached

<a href="http://s238.photobucket.com/albums/ff19/ALLTHEGROSS/?action=view&current=woodpile009-1.jpg" target="_blank"><img src="http://i238.photobucket.com/albums/ff19/ALLTHEGROSS/woodpile009-1.jpg" border="0" alt="Photobucket"></a>


----------



## Mike Van (Jan 8, 2008)

Somebody do the math on this - The tires on my Ford are 30" dia, the small wheels splitters, pop-ups, etc are 12 or 14 inch dia - How many rpm is the smaller wheel doing to keep up with the 30 inch one?


----------



## Husky137 (Jan 8, 2008)

Most commercially marketed splitters are only rated for 35-45 mph tops.


----------



## Geez (Jan 8, 2008)

jeff1632004 said:


> how fast can you tow a log splitter. Or how fast have some of you guys gone while towing one.



The problem is, most of them have no suspension, that is...springs. So at higher speeds they can really bounce around and it's hard to see them with the tailgate on the truck.
I towed mine at up to 40 mph but it was a harrowing experience. I couldn't see it so I watched it's shadow in my truck mirror and it was really bouncing around back there. I've heard horror stories about them flipping over on the road.


----------



## 2dogs (Jan 8, 2008)

TreeCo said:


> For on the road I trailer my log splitter. It's got 12" wheels but it's not designed for high speed towing, nor is its 40 gallon tank mounted for the highway. Locally I would tow it up to 35mph for a few miles but not much more.




Same here. And I strap the beam to the tongue so it doesn't bounce.


----------



## SWI Don (Jan 8, 2008)

*As fast as the truck will go.*

My homebuilt was built with a trailer suspension so as fast as I feel like driving. It seems to ride pretty good. I regularly pull it around 60 +/- 15 miles ea. way to my buddies to split wood. 

I agree most commercially built splitters are not designed for extensive road travel. 

Don


----------



## CharlieG (Jan 9, 2008)

I tow my splitter around the neighborhood with my quad, so everyone gets there splitting done . On local roads it hooks up to my Ford's 2 inch ball hitch, with safety chains. On last years trip to Stoney Creek, NY-The Adirondacks, I trailered it on my Big Tex 35SA with our quads. Use the appropriate application, with a little common sense:bang: .


----------



## turnkey4099 (Jan 9, 2008)

Mine has car axles/wheels/tires but no suspension. I carry very low air in the tires to help some but that tends to exagerate bouncing. 30 is about as fast as I have moved it but that rarely hapens.

I am in progress of raising it 9" and when the welding guy is ready, I will have him weld on a bicycle flag holder. I don't like towing things that I can't see if it is still back there.

Harry K


----------



## Dapper Dan (Jan 9, 2008)

My homemade has suspension and 15" truck tires.
I just hook it on and drive the speed limit.


----------



## PB (Jan 9, 2008)

SpeeCo (TSC) splitters are rated up to 50mph. I have seen bearings seize at 60 and above. I can't stand the bouncing so I keep mine under 40 or put it on the trailer.


----------



## sawinredneck (Jan 9, 2008)

Geez said:


> The problem is, most of them have no suspension, that is...springs. So at higher speeds they can really bounce around and it's hard to see them with the tailgate on the truck.
> I towed mine at up to 40 mph but it was a harrowing experience. I couldn't see it so I watched it's shadow in my truck mirror and it was really bouncing around back there. I've heard horror stories about them flipping over on the road.



I've never seen a splitter laid over and drug behind a truck before!! I wonder what kind o an idiot it would take to do that?


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Jan 9, 2008)

sawinredneck said:


> ...I wonder what kind o an idiot it would take to do that?



Now Andy, Andy, Andy...

 


.


----------



## sawinredneck (Jan 9, 2008)

LarryTheCableGuy said:


> Now Andy, Andy, Andy...
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Yeah, it only took me three days to fix what that moron did in five minuets!!


----------



## LarryTheCableGuy (Jan 9, 2008)

sawinredneck said:


> Yeah, it only took me three days to fix what that moron did in five minuets!!



Oh, COME ON NOW!!!










It didn't take him five minutes...

 


.


----------



## sawinredneck (Jan 9, 2008)

LarryTheCableGuy said:


> Oh, COME ON NOW!!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I was giving the benifit of the doubt. No, it was more like 30 seconds!!!


----------



## WidowMaker (Jan 9, 2008)

Being as how we have to go 30+ miles to get to the woods we had to haul our spilter, giving up wood hauling capacity. Soooooooooo I mounted it into a trailer made out of a compact PU box, really slick, I'll try to post some pictures of it later...


WidowMaker


----------



## WidowMaker (Jan 11, 2008)

WidowMaker said:


> Being as how we have to go 30+ miles to get to the woods we had to haul our spilter, giving up wood hauling capacity. Soooooooooo I mounted it into a trailer made out of a compact PU box, really slick, I'll try to post some pictures of it later...
> 
> 
> WidowMaker



Okay, I have never posted a picture so I'm not sure what will happen but here goes...

Never mind, guess I won't, don't know how... We need a TEST area for knot heads like me... BYGUM I think I've got it...  


WidowMaker


----------



## treeman82 (Jan 11, 2008)

Everybody I know puts their splitters on another trailer, or in the bed of a truck if it has to go far. However a few months back I towed a splitter for a friend of mine... his machine, and he told me to do it. We took it from Shenorock to Ossining... so a solid 20+ miles... going down 100 I know I don't do under 50. The hitch is bent on the splitter, but I guess it was alright? Not something I'd care to do with my own machine though (if I had my own).


----------



## turnkey4099 (Jan 11, 2008)

WidowMaker said:


> Okay, I have never posted a picture so I'm not sure what will happen but here goes...
> 
> Never mind, guess I won't, don't know how... We need a TEST area for knot heads like me... BYGUM I think I've got it...
> 
> ...



Good work on the pics!

Nice looking splitter there. Few questions:


That looks like it is mounted on rails so it can slide out and be used horizontally also. Correct?

Is it finished or a work in progress?

If it is finished, what is the power source?

Just an observation but... I put my valve dead center above the ram so I could use it from either side. 

Harry K


----------



## WidowMaker (Jan 12, 2008)

turnkey4099 said:


> Good work on the pics!
> 
> Nice looking splitter there. Few questions:
> 
> ...




WidowMaker


----------



## Bowtie (Jan 12, 2008)

Nice setup, Widowmaker!


----------



## Lignum (Jan 12, 2008)

Man I need something like that. I need a welder...


----------



## reaperman (Jan 12, 2008)

I towed my splitter to the father-in-laws a while ago, only about 12 miles. The splitter is a horiz/vert. The return line for the splitter shifted over during the drive and had a party with one of the tires :bang: :bang: Luckily it didnt rub all of the way through the line or 8 gals of fluid would have lost. Lesson learned, bungee down hydro lines that have excess slack!


----------



## olyman (Jan 12, 2008)

mine is 11 ft long--with rambler spindles for axles--normally just short distances--but--this summer--took it to pastors house to do some trees--100 mi one way--70 down the freeway--towed fine--never heard of a bearing problem like the one mentioned---:greenchainsaw:


----------

